# allison code 2511



## directorz

Hello experts. I've got an Allison 3060 w/ pto and she won't shift past 1st. I've got a code 2511. Does this refer to a speed sensor? I noticed a broken off wire on the underside of the trani on a hydraulic line (only one I see). Could this be causing the error or is there something more serious going on. Appreciate your comments and thanx in advance.

Directorz


----------



## Bush70

allison code 2511

Yes, 25-11 is an output speed sensor fault.  Make sure fluid level is OK and check wiring and connections at sensor and ECU. Could also be short in wiring harness. Good Luck


----------



## transrand

allison code 2511

There has also been a problem with tone wheel wear. You can check it easily by removing the output speed sensor. Using a scribe or a small scredriver see if the tone wheel moves back and forth freely.


----------

